# How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Brake Job - Pads & Discs



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who wants to replace the pads and discs, *MT-V6* has put together a nice overview for the 3.2 VR-6 -

*Replacing V6 Brake Discs and Pads*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1576106


----------

